# gnome3 is slow on fresh install (kde4 and xfce run smooth)



## mallniya (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello,

I have fresh install with intel driver (i915kms loaded) and no problems with kde4 and xfce. But gnome3 interface stutters and I've found no obvious reason for this. Please help.


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 5, 2017)

From /usr/ports/x11/gnome-shell/pkg-message


> Gnome-shell requires acceleration of to work. For this a nvidia card
> with the nvidia-driver, or a Intel/ATI KMS enabled card is needed.
> 
> For the nvidia users no other changes are needed. For Intel/ATI KMS
> ...


----------



## mallniya (Mar 5, 2017)

cpm@ , thank you -- that works perfectly. Case closed.


----------

